# Found Jackson kayak at Confluence Park



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting this, Chris! If you haven't already, please make sure to let the folks over at Confluence Kayak know as well.

-AH


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*If its a blue superfun, Its a junker from our fence*

Thanks Andy & chris,

If this is a blue superfun, Its most likely taken from our kayak fence for the homeless rodeo. These guys are out there killin' it nightly, no pfd, no paddle, helmet, skirt or anything...If it is that boat it has some cracking in the hull...

Keep it, or bring it back to our fence...your choice!


----------

